# Central Florida



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone in the Central Florida area want to get together to work on exposures together? Like exposures to different types of social situations in order to be more comfortable with them.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

yesssssss i do where are you? im in kissimmee


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm in Melbourne


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi from the west coast. St. Pete dude here


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Arrested Development said:


> Hey, me too
> 
> I don't know about this exposure business though LOL


We can start small! I'm trying to come up with a list in order from easiest to hardiest and slowly work my way up.

It is time to break the cycle of avoidance!


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

Sounds scary, lol.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

I live in Northeast Florida.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

Arrested Development said:


> I am in Central Florida
> 
> I don't know about this exposure business though LOL


its called graded exposure. where you gradually expose yourself to certain social situations or phobia, to become desensitized in a way.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

So anyone in the Orlando area want to host a meet-up? Or know of a good public place for one like a park or restaurant?

I really want this to happen!


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm willing to make a trip out to O-town if something materializes.


----------



## Opus113 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in Florida! but it's Naples, way south. I'm sure you guys have already seen this, but it looks like there are some good support groups closer to your locations: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f79/

Unfortunately, these are too far for me. I would love to get together with people for practicing SA coping skills. Anyone here near the SW??


----------



## Diego Manchego (Jun 16, 2012)

Opus113 said:


> I'm in Florida! but it's Naples, way south. I'm sure you guys have already seen this, but it looks like there are some good support groups closer to your locations: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f79/
> 
> Unfortunately, these are too far for me. I would love to get together with people for practicing SA coping skills. Anyone here near the SW??


i live in estero, which is like 20 minutes from naples


----------



## shana (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in Pinellas county, Tampa bay area!


----------

